# Sump Design Help - new build ...getting back into reef keeping !



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. 
Finally got my 90 gallon sump tank but now need to determine the best design. 
Would like to have :
- skimmer
- Refugium ...decent size
- return
- some room for future equip like reactors. 

Looking for some guidance in design and best, yet easiest set up. 

Tank is 48 x 18 x 24 

Show tank will be the same size


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

This is one I find very interesting and simply..... Thoughts on not having the refugium in the center and off to the right ?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That is my favourite sump design right there. If you need to shut down the fuge for cleaning or maintaince all you do is turn the valve, no need to shut the whole system down . I highly recommend that design.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> That is my favourite sump design right there. If you need to shut down the fuge for cleaning or maintaince all you do is turn the valve, no need to shut the whole system down . I highly recommend that design.


Cool. It's by far the best one I've seen. Are you running it like that now?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the refugium section would be better fit for just holding live rock.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

deeznutz said:


> I think the refugium section would be better fit for just holding live rock.


1thats the plan. Mostly live rock and possibly some sort of macro already I can use as nutrient export.... Still planning a D looking for ideas.

Really could use some insight regarding heights and baffles.... Tough to find


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sump design*

hey there heres a site that may help u on this

http://www.melevsreef.com/taxonomy/term/142/all


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

tom g said:


> hey there heres a site that may help u on this
> 
> http://www.melevsreef.com/taxonomy/term/142/all


Thanks Tom. I'm gonna check it out now... Kids asleep..... Time to myself on a Saturday night.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Some pics of the project thus far


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll share some of the fish room behind shortly


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

That's exactly how I have my sump sectioned. As noted you don't gave to shut down system completely to clean. I use the refugium in 2 parts to hold macro algae and live rock. Great for amphipod and Copepods.

I also plumbed in a manifold for expansion ... Uv ... Reactors etc


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Mikeylikes said:


> That's exactly how I have my sump sectioned. As noted you don't gave to shut down system completely to clean. I use the refugium in 2 parts to hold macro algae and live rock. Great for amphipod and Copepods.
> 
> I also plumbed in a manifold for expansion ... Uv ... Reactors etc


Sorry what do you mean. Plumbed in a manifold."?

Thx for participating here all!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am gonna tag along because this thread makes me giddy! 

A fish room! fantastic!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

louienardi said:


> Sorry what do you mean. Plumbed in a manifold."?


Here is an nice example:









I run a manifold on my system. The idea is to be able to run reactors or whatever that requires a water feed without having to use dedicated pumps. The idea is to use 1 big return pump for all your needs...
Here's mine sitting empty at the time of this photo:

I use it for:
-waterchanges, 
-GFO reactor (sometimes) 
-Carbon Reactor (sometimes)
-I now feed my recirculating skimmer from it. (Not pictured) 









I suggest 4-6 outlets, you may never use them but they are there if you decide to later...

here are some more examples.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just make sure you pump will be able to produce much more GPH than required just for cycle. As dirt will get stuck in the pump, you will have no choice, but completely close valve to the refusium. Based on the combination of the overflow type/GPH of the pump, you probably will need to clean pump biweekly or your fuge will not get water

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> Here is an nice example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are wonderful examples. I'm definitely going to do this.... Thanks for the idea. Is a manifold sold as one piece like the grey/red example you have the image for? Or do I have to put it together


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Thinking this pump is okay. I see many ehiem pumps on the forum though


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Few shots of the room behind the display area.... I'll take more recent ones since it's now Drywalled. Stay tuned. ......added a second electrical panel fort basement and tank....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

-You have to build the manifold yourself to your specs... pretty easy to do. 

-You really couldn't have picked a better pump... 

IMO the Eheim 1262 is one of the best return pumps available. I ran one for years, very reliable! I needed more GPH as I added an algae turf scrubber to my manifold I bought a Jeabo DC pump against every nerve in my body screaming at me not to.... this was right before the Vectra's came out and I figured I would try the Jeabo out and so far it has been totally fine but I will be replacing it with a Vectra soon. 

YOu have to decide if you want a DC pump for your return. There are pros and cons and I would suggest you read up a bit. 
The thing about the DC pumps is that you are able to adjust the output to match your needs at any particular time. If you add a piece of equipent to your manifold you turn up the GPH if you take off a piece you turn it down. That and energy savings are is the reason I wanted to try out DC.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

How is your display tank drilled? What type of overflow do you intend to run?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> -You have to build the manifold yourself to your specs... pretty easy to do.
> 
> -You really couldn't have picked a better pump...
> 
> ...


Glad to hear I'm on the right track with the pump..... I still have so much to figure out but that's why I love this hobby. Plan then work the plan. 
This forum is amazing... So many great people to provide ideas and advice!

I'm jotting down on my list the building of the manifold. Time to sketch that out. 
I'll need a good reference for where I can buy piping. It's going to be visible so may grab some black or red colour piping.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> How is your display tank drilled? What type of overflow do you intend to run?


I'm still not decided on the display tank drilling. The tank will be another 90 gallon 48x18x24.

Been researching the bean animal method. A friend is using a corner overflow with a durso set up..... I'm on the fence with drilling 2 corner overflows or doing it at the back.... My challenge is that I'll be working on the tank from behind so would rather avoid any obstructions and or piping.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Adding some more pics....behind and inside the fish room....being built

























Put in a fan vented directly outside. Took me 3 hours to drill through 9 inches of concrete and then brick !


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Completed tile work and clean out the fish room. Will post more pics tomorrow when I take a few.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

hey there u are doing a great job so far subscribing to your build 
thanks for sharing the pics 
good job on the electrical panel upgrade ....any plans for a backup for a power outage ....

look forward to more pics


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

tom g said:


> hey there u are doing a great job so far subscribing to your build
> 
> thanks for sharing the pics
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom. I'm still getting used to using the boards and proper posting edicate !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

u are doing great so far ......


----------



## co1inder (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a hunch that the Vectra's "feed mode" won't work like you'd want/expect with a manifold. (and additional things running off it)

Has anyone tried?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

More pictures of my build


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Inside fish room......with new tank. 90 display and 90 sump ..... Bought lots of salt and will probably go back for more .....

Have to buy all the plumbing now. Any ideas? Would like it to look nice so that red and black pvc piping is what I'd like to find.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

The other side of the room....can't wait to get water into this setup !!


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Great start. I love seeing in-wall setups.


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Lookin pretty cool man!!! 
Can't wait to build my fish room one day, but I'm enjoying your build.

Clem


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good! 

You can get coloured PVC from Big reef depot. I keep thinking I want to redo my plumbing in colour but that's just silly. For you just starting out it makes sense and you should go for it!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> Looking good!
> 
> You can get coloured PVC from Big reef depot. I keep thinking I want to redo my plumbing in colour but that's just silly. For you just starting out it makes sense and you should go for it!


Thanks! 
I'll check out big reef depot. Another member also suggested jj downs.... Hope to buy plumbing material today. Keep this build moving


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

JJ Downs is where I bought all my plumbing. It is pretty much the best place on town although very $$$. I don't think they have coloured PVC pipe except for white and grey.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you decided on your overflow plumbing yet. My suggestion would be to drill 2X1 inch holes for the drain:
1x1" for the siphon 
and
1x1" for the emergency 
and
1x 3/4" for the return

At 2 feet of head height a 1 inch pipe will give you 1666.94 GPH at full siphon. 
Thank means that if you intend to have 10x the flowthrough in your sump (which is too much IMO) you will need to close your gate valve almost halfway. You certainly do not need to do 1.5" pipe.

Here is the link to figure out the GPH of a siphon
http://www.beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> Have you decided on your overflow plumbing yet. My suggestion would be to drill 2X1 inch holes for the drain:
> 1x1" for the siphon
> and
> 1x1" for the emergency
> ...


Thanks so much for the advice and link !!

Here my rub....I have a pre drilled marine land tank and overflow. Only 2 drilled holes. 
Think of using them as drains and then running pic up the back and over the top for return. 
Would rather not drill another hole.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Starting to clean up and unpack old equipment and supplies..... Getting CLOSER!

Hope to get sump built out in a week or so then start the plumbing.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Testing water in sump (was purchased used)..... Prepping to build it out... Too funny how some water in a tank gets the excitement going


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Relocating the Brutes. Didn't like the location near the panels...... Might have to plan a work bench. 
Relocating the RO unit to be over the Brutes near the water shutoffs


----------

